# Empfehlung für Forellenrute



## Andreas_81 (16. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Name ist Andy, nach 2 Urlauben in Dänemark hat mich das Angelfieber gepackt und ich werde in 3 Wochen die Prüfung zum Angelschein ablegen. Schon jetzt weiß ich dass ich große Begeisterung für das Forellenangeln habe. Aus diesem Grund möchte ich mir gerne nach bestandener Prüfung eine vernünftige 
Forellenrute zulegen, und freue mich über Empfehlungen.

Aktuell tendiere ich zur Chaka-Rute, wäre diese für den Einstieg empfehlenswert, oder gibt es andere / bessere Alternativen?

Freue mich auf Antworten

Gruß Andy


----------



## daci7 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung für Forellenrute*

Moinsen Andy,

hast du dir denn schon überlegt wie und wo du auf Forellen fischen willst? Es macht einen riesigen Unterschied ob du am Bach auf Bachforellen, an der Talsperre auf Seeforellen, an der Küste auf Meerforellen oder am künstlichen Angelteich auf Zuchtforellen fischen willst 
Desweiteren kann man mit einer einfachen Grund- oder Posenmontage, mit kleinen Spinnködern mit und ohne Spirolino mit Tremarella oder wie auch immer fischen willst.
Wenn du uns dazu ein paar Informationen gibst, können wir dir ein paar Ruten vorschlagen.
Auch kenn ich nicht die Chaka-Rute ... nach der Befragung des Google-Orakels kann ich nur auf die Sänger Iron-Trout Chakka tippen?!
Viele Grüße
David


----------



## mark11 (12. September 2018)

*AW: Empfehlung für Forellenrute*

interessante Frage und Antwort!
bei mir wäre die Frage, welche Rute am Angelteich!(mit welche Länge?)- mit welcher Rolle und Schnur/-stärke beim Posenfischen und auch mal Schleppen oK wäre? Teiche mit Maximal 40 meter Wurfweite.
Bevorzuge Steckruten!

Gruß Mark


----------



## Forelle74 (12. September 2018)

*AW: Empfehlung für Forellenrute*



mark11 schrieb:


> interessante Frage und Antwort!
> bei mir wäre die Frage, welche Rute am Angelteich!(mit welche Länge?)- mit welcher Rolle und Schnur/-stärke beim Posenfischen und auch mal Schleppen oK wäre? Teiche mit Maximal 40 meter Wurfweite.
> Bevorzuge Steckruten!
> 
> Gruß Mark


Hallo Mark
Was ist deine preisliche Vorstellung ungefähr.


Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zanderbräter (12. September 2018)

*AW: Empfehlung für Forellenrute*

Ein Angler sollte seine Ruten nach seinen Vorstellungen und Bedürfnissen  aussuchen, dann hat er auch Freude damit.

Meine Frau habe ich auch so ausgesucht und es bis heute nicht bereut :l

LG Bernd


----------



## mark11 (13. September 2018)

*AW: Empfehlung für Forellenrute*



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo Mark
> Was ist deine preisliche Vorstellung ungefähr.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk



naja, halt Preislich das es sich auch lohnt, was soll ich sagen?


----------



## mark11 (13. September 2018)

*AW: Empfehlung für Forellenrute*

Genau Zanderbräter, aber das ist ja meine Frage gewesen! halt Preislich im rahmen und brauchbar!!

LG Mark


----------



## Peter_Piper (13. September 2018)

*AW: Empfehlung für Forellenrute*

Naja, so ne grobe preisliche Vorgabe ist schon hilfreich. Ne halbwegs brauchbare Posen-Sbirorute & passende Rolle gibts schon für für schmale 80 Tacken,..


----------



## Hering 58 (13. September 2018)

*AW: Empfehlung für Forellenrute*



Zanderbräter schrieb:


> Ein Angler sollte seine Ruten nach seinen Vorstellungen und Bedürfnissen  aussuchen, dann hat er auch Freude damit.
> 
> Meine Frau habe ich auch so ausgesucht und es bis heute nicht bereut :l
> 
> LG Bernd



Der vergleich ist gut.#6


----------



## Forelle74 (13. September 2018)

*AW: Empfehlung für Forellenrute*

Ich hab u.a. auch die mitchell epic lake.

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/mitchell-epic-lake.html

Die 3m Version 5-25 g.

Ist ne feine Rute mit semi parabolischer Aktion.
Ich werfe damit Posen(Waggler) ca.5-10g.
Damit kann man sicher auch gut Spiros weit werfen.

Ist halt kein so super Leichtgewicht.
Aber ich lege die Rute eh meist zwischendrin ab.

Als Rolle.
Daiwa Ninja,Legalis,Revros etc...
Oder Okuma,Shimano,Mitchell da liegste mit ner Rolle so um die 40-50€ immer richtig.
Vorjahresmodelle bekommste oft günstiger.



Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_Piper (14. September 2018)

*AW: Empfehlung für Forellenrute*



mark11 schrieb:


> naja, halt Preislich das es sich auch lohnt, was soll ich sagen?


Na am besten deine Budgetvorstellung. Zwischen 80 & 800 Euro ist alles möglich.


Nett wie ich bin, schnüre ich dir mal drei Pakete, welche auch für andere Fischarten/Methoden genutz werden können.


Paket 1:
Rute: Daiwa Procater Trout ML 
Rolle: Ryobi Ecusima II 3000
Kosten: ca. 65 Euro

Paket 2: (universeller)
Rute: WFT Lake'n River Coarse oder Zander 
Rolle: Nash BP6 FastDrag
Kosten: ca. 140 Euro


Paket 3:
 Rute: Shimano Beastmaster CX Trout/Zander
Rolle: Daiwa Legalis Match&Feeder 3012A
Kosten: ca. 205 Euro


So, jetzt hast du mal etwas Auswahl. #h


----------



## mark11 (14. September 2018)

*AW: Empfehlung für Forellenrute*

@Peter_Piper
Danke für Deinen Einsatz#h

jo wie ich sehe sollte die Rute so min. 3M sein, 
Danke nun mal sehen, Kohle steckt nie Locker!, aber ein Gutes Gefühl mit besserem ist ja auch nicht zu verachten,haha


----------

